# HGH from Alpha Pharma and Black Dragon!?



## MaistroX (Jul 27, 2014)

Anyone tryed HGH from Alpha Pharma (ViteX) or Black Dragon?

Whats your opinion in quality and results?


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Wasn't aware alpha pharma did hgh


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Andrewgenic said:


> Wasn't aware alpha pharma did hgh


This.


----------



## MaistroX (Jul 27, 2014)

But I have both, and her's a link to Aplha Pharma -> http://www.alpha-pharma.com/products_02_hormone_vitex.php

Any opinions!?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

generics


----------



## MaistroX (Jul 27, 2014)

?


----------

